# Topics > Arts > Music >  Artificial intelligence to music composition, Jukedeck, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Jukedeck

----------


## Airicist

Jukedeck - Startup Competition Final - LeWeb'14 Paris

Published on Dec 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jukedeck - How It Works

Published on Jul 15, 2015




> Customise, create and download unique, royalty-free soundtracks for your videos.

----------


## Airicist

Jukedeck's AI Writes Music For Your Video | Startup Battlefield Finals

Published on Dec 21, 2015




> Looking for original music for your content? Jukedeck can write it for you in seconds for a reasonable fee. Startup Battlefield Finals Presentation.

----------


## Airicist

WIRED Next Generation 2016: AI music maker Patrick Stobbs

Uploaded on Nov 5, 2016




> Patrick Stobbs, cofounder of Jukedeck, wants to inspire the next generation with the possibilities of creative AI


"How to make your own soundtrack in minutes, using AI"
Patrick Stobbs, cofounder of Jukedeck, wants to inspire the next generation with the possibilities of creative AI

by Amelia Healthman
November 5, 2016

----------

